# Chauvet Hurricane 1250 Not Working



## BigDave (Sep 24, 2007)

My brand new 1250 fogger stopped working after about 20 minutes last night. It had (at least the power light was on), but the ready light went off and never came back on. The fluid level was OK (and the fluid level sensor also said it was OK).

Anybody got any ideas?

I was thinking something might be wrong with the thermostat or possibly the heater itself. So annoying, it is only 3 weeks old.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What are the other symptoms?


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

Was there any power to the device at all? Last night, one of my VEI-950s lost power. A light plugged into the other socket in the wall receptacle was still on, so I immediately saw it wasn't a circuit breaker. I then saw that the extension cord that I used had an internal fuse! Swapped it out for a good 'ol standard Craftsman cord and I was back and running in under 2 minutes. Long story short, what kind of extension cord were you using?


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

BTW, FE, I don't have any back-up fuses for my VEI-950s... where is a good place to pick up some spares. Would you happen to know the supplier/product numbers and where to buy them?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I also have a Chauvet F-1250, so far no problems (crosses fingers). I have noticed that the plug on the timer module is a loose fit in the socket in the fogger, and if it gets jogged a bit it will cause a bad connection between the timer and the fogger. This cuts the power to the timer and stops the fogger from running. The tip-off is that the Power and Timer lights on the timer box go out and don't come back on until you wiggle the cord in the socket. The green Ready light on the top of the fogger does stay on, though, and you can run the fogger by pressing that button. Does this sound like what happened to you?


----------



## BigDave (Sep 24, 2007)

The unit had power as the power switch was lit and the front LEDs for fluid level were lit and showed green. The power switch on the remote wouldn't light, but I tried without the remote and even the manual button on top wasn't working. The unit felt warm so it isn't a complete failure of the heater.

I figured based on the symptoms that it is either a thermostat issue or the heater is just not getting warm enough.

Any of you guys have any other ideas? I would rather not put it away broken just so I have to deal with it next year.

I did call Chauvet since it is still under its 12 month warranty, but it went to someones "personal" mailbox and I doubt I am going to get a call back.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Was the Manual button on the top of the fogger lit? I assume that's the "Ready" light you referred to earlier, so probably not. Was the Timer light on the remote able to light up? Also, did the fogger do any "spitting" while sitting idle? Mine will do that when it reaches operating temp, even before it's cycled. If it wasn't spitting, you're probably right about the heater or thermostat issue.


----------



## BigDave (Sep 24, 2007)

Otaku said:


> Was the Manual button on the top of the fogger lit? I assume that's the "Ready" light you referred to earlier, so probably not. Was the Timer light on the remote able to light up? Also, did the fogger do any "spitting" while sitting idle? Mine will do that when it reaches operating temp, even before it's cycled. If it wasn't spitting, you're probably right about the heater or thermostat issue.


Nothing lit other than what I mentioned before and yes I am referring to the "manual" light when a say "ready" light. No spitting either, although when mine was working it didn't spit.


----------



## BigDave (Sep 24, 2007)

*Dead Heating Element*

I confirmed when I got home today, the heating element is not heating at all. I had it plugged in for 15 minutes and the element was ice cold. I guess I will find out if Chauvet stands behind their products.


----------

